# Who do YOU think is the cutest villager?



## Eirrinn (Jan 18, 2015)

IMO It's stitches....I mean...Just LOOK at that face!





Close second is probably Tangy (I wish I had her :C)


----------



## pocky (Jan 18, 2015)

_cutest_ is definitely stitches
he is one of my favorite villagers in the game
plus his nickname for me is mama
so its like extra cute


----------



## sleepel (Jan 18, 2015)

it's teddy for me


----------



## Captain Crazy Chicken (Jan 18, 2015)

In terms of Charming?
Penelope/Biskit
In terms of Attractive?
Pecan/Beardo


----------



## Paperboy012305 (Jan 18, 2015)

I think Chrissy is so cute!


----------



## Eldin (Jan 18, 2015)

Hm, Erik is probably my cutest villager. He acts like a little kid.

Out of every villager though? Probably Apple.


----------



## MC4pros (Jan 18, 2015)

SPRINKLE! c: <3​


----------



## Togekiss (Jan 18, 2015)

I think Flurry is out of this world adorable, powderpuff!


----------



## Mentagon (Jan 18, 2015)

Margie is without a doubt the cutest villager I've ever had. She's so sweet and sincere and her design is really unique and adorable.


----------



## Captain Crazy Chicken (Jan 18, 2015)

Togekiss said:


> I think Flurry is out of this world adorable, powderpuff!



Haha! The fun has been DOUBLED!!



MC4pros said:


> SPRINKLE! c: <3​



Huh.


----------



## Laudine (Jan 18, 2015)

Felicity all the way. Just look at her eyes and tiny nose ;_; I'm surprised she's not more popular.


----------



## Hana-Nezumi (Jan 18, 2015)

Eugene.





I'm probably the only person who thinks so.

Rooney is a close second.


----------



## Sayaren (Jan 18, 2015)

Felicity! Her catchphrase is too freaking adorable. :3


----------



## Megan. (Jan 18, 2015)

I think Diana is the cutest. c:


----------



## rosabelle (Jan 18, 2015)

Flurry is the cutest to me. *u* she's just so adorable even with her eyebrows LOL


----------



## Skynetz (Jan 18, 2015)

Ozzie


----------



## thatawkwardkid (Jan 18, 2015)

Joey


----------



## Raven28 (Jan 18, 2015)

Definitely Joey. He is so baby cute haha


----------



## GameFaceClive (Jan 18, 2015)

How do you guys choose just one? So many of them are adorable!! 

Like Alice, Chadder, Dizzy, Elmer, Poppy and as mentioned Flurry & Joey!


----------



## Candy83 (Jan 18, 2015)

*Who do YOU think is the cutest villager?*

*No. 1:* The Lazy bear cub *Stitches*. He's a classic. And he is adorable.

*No. 2 (and tops among females):* The Normal elephant *Tia*. She's got a low-key innocence that is never overly sweet.


----------



## X2k5a7y (Jan 18, 2015)

*CROQUE AND RUDY, OF COURSE!
*


----------



## animalcrosser7 (Jan 18, 2015)

marshal or molly!


----------



## daiyuflower (Jan 18, 2015)

Marshal, Molly or Marina ^_^

I love Marshal's sulky expression, and that his catchphrase is "sulky" ^_^
Molly is beyond adorable, and I love how she says "quackidee"
I haven't "met" Marina in New Leaf yet, but she was my favorite in Wild World.  She's so pretty and pink, and so is her house.


----------



## P.K. (Jan 18, 2015)

Maple. She's an adorable little cubs that I just want to hug ^o^


----------



## Cynder drag (Jan 18, 2015)

stitches!!!!


----------



## Bon Bonne (Jan 18, 2015)

Bunnie... I want her in my New Leaf town so bad. ;__; <3


----------



## Cold (Jan 18, 2015)

Merengue, hands down.

I'm surprised how many people think Stitches is the cutest... I have him in my town and he just doesn't do it for me.  His little "x" eyes are a tad creepy.


----------



## Tap Dancer (Jan 19, 2015)

Lolly isn't a dreamie, although I'd be happy to have her, but I think she's the cutest villager I've seen.


----------



## al-tirah (Jan 19, 2015)

I think she is the cutest. ^^
View attachment 81326​


----------



## carlaeleni (Jan 19, 2015)

Skye is my absolute love, but in terms of cutest I think it's Merry the peppy cat! She's just insanely adorable. I don't understand why she isn't that popular


----------



## Sloom Lagoon (Jan 19, 2015)

Molly is the cutest, quackidee!

She's the cutest actual villager and she had the sweetest personality!


----------



## Captain Crazy Chicken (Jan 19, 2015)

thoraofasgard said:


> Molly is the cutest, quackidee!
> 
> She's the cutest actual villager and she had the sweetest personality!



I really like her MANE!!



Spoiler: If you didn't get it...



Molly is a stand-in for Sweetie Belle.


----------



## Shinji~ (Jan 19, 2015)

Marshal, Punchy and Zucker


----------



## spCrossing (Jan 19, 2015)

Lolly's adorable.





Whitney too.


----------



## Astro Cake (Jan 19, 2015)

Lolly and Marina. I think Lucky is rather unconventionally cute too.


----------



## lauraplays1 (Jan 19, 2015)

To me its Gala.
ITS JUST.. *Explodes*


----------



## Mayor-Hazel (Jan 19, 2015)

Marshal!!!


----------



## Rasha (Jan 19, 2015)

Fang


----------



## Captain Crazy Chicken (Jan 19, 2015)

Ava.


YEEEEEEEEEEEE HAAAAAAAAAW!!! XD


----------



## daiyuflower (Jan 19, 2015)

Loving the art people are posting ^_^ 
I need to get back to fulfilling my art commissions.... >_<  Been so busy lately


----------



## Becca617 (Jan 19, 2015)

Papi <3


----------



## Tasuot (Jan 19, 2015)

Definitely Molly. I just can't at how cute she is. ('=


----------



## Bulbadragon (Jan 19, 2015)

Either Stitches or Pudge. I love the bear cubs.


----------



## emilythestrange (Jan 19, 2015)

Peanut!


----------



## AppleBitterCrumble (Jan 19, 2015)

My favorite pretty girls: Tany, Lolly, Mitzi, Meringue, Marina, Bianca, and Molly!
My favorite handsom guys: Prince, Walker, Rudy, Cheif, Lionel, Stiches, Stinky, and Kid Cat!


----------



## AidenTheGamer (Jan 19, 2015)

My 8 cutest villagers (1 for each personality)

Normal: Lolly
Peppy: Rosie
Snooty: Ankha
Uchi: Shari
Lazy: Bob
Jock: Kid Cat
Cranky: Static
Smug: Marshal


----------



## RiC David (Jan 19, 2015)

Kidd. So sweet.


----------



## Animefan4ev3r (Jan 19, 2015)

Cookie , Marshal and Stitches


----------



## Skyfall (Jan 19, 2015)

I'm really in love with Deirdre at the moment, and I don't know why.  She isn't even that cute, but she's just... awesome.


----------



## oreo (Jan 19, 2015)

I'm sorry but there is way too many cute villagers. 

Normal: Fauna, Merengue, Molly, Marina, Flurry
Peppy: Sprinkle, Apple, Bunnie, Skye, Cookie
Snooty: Diana, Ankha, Blanche, Willow, Blaire
Uchi: Mira, Shari 
Lazy: Beau, Zucker, Erik, Punchy, Bob, Walker
Jock: Rudy, Bam, Genji, Roald, Hamlet, Snake
Cranky: Static, Fang, Chief, Octavian, Lobo, Wolfgang
Smug: Marshal, Julian, Kidd, Zell


----------



## TheGreatBrain (Jan 19, 2015)

Vladimir, Pudge,  and all the hamsters.


----------



## Mega_Cabbage (Jan 19, 2015)

Static and Anchovy are pretty cute.


----------



## Ursaring (Jan 19, 2015)

Flurry is cutest, imo. Molly and Fauna get honorable mentions.


----------



## Karminny (Jan 19, 2015)

Either Midge or Dizzy. They're deff the cutest!


----------



## VanillaBean (Jan 19, 2015)

Lily, Molly, or Skye c:


----------



## Maria of Moonlake (Aug 22, 2019)

Stitches and Maple! <3 Cuties


----------



## HotNotHut (Aug 22, 2019)

Joey is super cute. Too bad I can never get him in my towns!


----------



## Halloqueen (Aug 23, 2019)

Nowhere near being my favorite by any stretch of the imagination, but after looking at all of the villagers, I'd say that Molly probably has the cutest design. Her or Sprinkle.


----------



## Sweetley (Aug 23, 2019)

I would say Tabby because I think she's cute in her own unique way.


----------



## dizzy bone (Aug 23, 2019)

Karminny said:


> Either Midge or Dizzy. They're deff the cutest!



I agree with Dizzy B)


----------



## Candy83 (Aug 23, 2019)

_Deleted Post_


----------



## Mimi Cheems (Aug 23, 2019)

Melba!! ​


----------



## Bizhiins (Aug 23, 2019)

I love Lolly, she?s so darn cute!


----------



## YunaMoon (Aug 23, 2019)

Cutest has got to be Peanut


----------



## cornimer (Aug 23, 2019)

Obviously I think it's Tad  what a sweet little frog


----------



## Snowesque (Aug 23, 2019)

I really prefer Stitches! He is just the cutest, cuddliest bear to me.


----------



## Lavamaize (Aug 23, 2019)

Teddy!


----------



## TSquared (Aug 23, 2019)

Molly's little ducky design is the cutest thing on earth, but I'm also partial to Stitches (my BFF <3).


----------



## HistoryH22 (Aug 23, 2019)

It's a toss-up between Bunnie and Filbert for me.


----------



## Nunnafinga (Aug 23, 2019)

Molly,Joey and Filbert have a high level of cuteness.Also Sylvana,Flurry,Marty and Felyne.


----------



## Hat' (Aug 23, 2019)

Melba with no hesitation. She's just SO adorable. Molly and Maple are really close behind, amazingly cute designs aswell.


----------



## Nice Oats (Aug 24, 2019)

Coco! A lot of people say she's creepy, but I think her hollow face is very endearing. <3


----------



## AlyssaAC (Aug 24, 2019)

Stitches. I love how he looks like a cuddly teddy bear and he is really very sweet.


----------



## V I Z I O N (Aug 24, 2019)

i LOVE nan!!! it was just her birthday in my town too (8/24) her aesthetic matches so well with mine, i really want her pink velvet stool... haha! and she always gives me clothes, one time she gave me 4 tops one after another!


----------



## Tessie (Aug 24, 2019)

Punchy! Hes great!


----------



## Blood Eclipse (Aug 25, 2019)

Apples blows them all out of the competition
:3





Only second to Zucker


----------



## LambdaDelta (Aug 25, 2019)

obviously, it's me


----------



## Emolga59 (Aug 26, 2019)

Carmen is probably the cutest villager


----------



## Beanz (Aug 26, 2019)

I don’t knowwww it’s so hard to pick between Lolly and Tangy they’re both so cute. But now I’m even thinking about Carmen being the cutest villager because she’s cute too. They’re all so cute!


----------



## carackobama (Aug 26, 2019)

Beau <3


----------



## LadyDestani (Aug 26, 2019)

I've been mulling this over for a few days now and my mind keeps going back to Scoot. I love his little ducky cuteness and the fact that he's a jock makes some of his phrases and expressions hilarious. He's not my favorite villager per se, but I do really like him a lot and I think he's the cutest.


----------



## MapleSilver (Aug 26, 2019)

Definitely Lolly. As soon as I saw her I knew that I wanted her in my town.


----------



## Lynnea (Aug 26, 2019)

Melba and Stitches. I can't pick one. :')


----------



## Pastheo (Aug 27, 2019)

Teddy. He's just so adorable, and looks like he gives really good hugs.


----------



## Mimi Cheems (Aug 27, 2019)

I love Melba ;w; 

IMO, she's definitely the cutest!​


----------



## Hanif1807 (Aug 27, 2019)

Honestly there are too many to choose from, but here are some of my best:

*Rosie:* Big eyes and :3 face
*Poppy:* Small body and small face, it's just a cute combination
*Dotty:* That "staring into my soul" look and red eyes when she's surprised is just cute
*Chevre:* She's personally the cutest from all goat villagers because her cute eyes

*Honorable Mentions:* Molly, Bunnie, Chrissy, Carmen, Merry, Vesta, Etoile, Flurry, Chai, Tia and Maple

From those villagers above, only Rosie and Chevre that's currently living in my town


----------



## VibinRnTho (Jun 2, 2020)

My favorite boy villager is Bob or Marshal and my favorite girl villager is either Coco or Diana


----------



## xara (Jun 2, 2020)

hoo boy there’s so many but lolly, beau and sprinkle are the main ones for me


----------



## Lightmare (Jun 2, 2020)

i DEFINITELY agree with stitches. i will never let him leave my island HAH
i also think lucky is really cute!! and stella


----------



## greenvoldemort (Jun 3, 2020)

Ohhh!! i have so many faves! some honourable mentions include, kiki, marshal, maple, pekoe, stitches, whitney and pietro!! my absolute favourite will have to go to fauna, shes so cute! i have too many normals, but otherwise i would love on my town


----------



## kay_owowens (Jun 3, 2020)

Tutu!! The first time I saw her I awwed out loud! I got her in my town and she's a tad bit arrogant (most peppy villagers are, I find) but her catchphrase is twinkles and she's just the sweetest, I love her so much. My runner ups for the title would probably be Lolly and Annalisa!


----------



## Rosie977 (Jun 3, 2020)

My favorites are basically everyone I have on my island!
Kiki, Skye, Tom, Wolfgang, Bones, Punchy, Marshal, Raymond, Whitney, and Genji


----------



## ecstasy (Jun 3, 2020)

My baby O'Hare  









https://imgur.com/a/NyanfRW

I just.. I love him so much❤


----------



## michan (Jun 3, 2020)

I would say Sherb! He is just so adorable and his official picture with the sleepy face is too cute


----------



## Lunaresque (Jun 4, 2020)

Nan, hands down. She'll be a permanent villager in every single animal crossing game for me
Second on my list would have to be Wendy! She moved in from the campsite recently and I accidentally got attached lol


----------



## Seastar (Jun 4, 2020)

Hmm, that's a tough question. Based on my current obsessions, I think I'll have to say Marina. However, my only experience with her in-game so far was Happy Home Designer.


----------



## buny (Jun 4, 2020)

the cutest i think are Marshal and Stitches! but my personal all time fave is Ruby!


----------



## Lattecakes (Jun 4, 2020)

For me it's Dom! Dom Dom Dom!~~~like the sound dun dun dun but with Dom's name LOL  He is seriously the cutest to me with Stiches in 2nd place because he reminds me of my teddy bear named Mashimellow that I love so much haha.


----------



## Manon_Despoina (Jun 4, 2020)

I'm gonna go with Poppy.. very basic choice, not she is really objectively cute to me!


----------



## Velvet_nosebleed (Jun 4, 2020)

I really like Gala!


----------



## Justin_Pandaa (Jun 6, 2020)

I think molly is super cute in design, such an adorable quackadee


----------



## Alessio (Jun 6, 2020)

Peanut by far


----------



## duvalmayor (Jun 10, 2020)

Filbert especially when he says stuff like “it’s like you’re my older sister”


----------



## Koi Fishe (Jun 19, 2020)

Probably Zucker! I just love him, his dialogue is such a mood.


----------



## Megannn_ (Jun 19, 2020)

Stitches and Judy ! <33


----------



## AntiJupiter (Jun 20, 2020)

Maddie!


----------

